# Steel Shot



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What do i need and is it that much more difficult than lead? I have a Lee Load All loader.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am very sorry I can not help you. But was wondering if you like the Lee reloader.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i load up steel with my lee load all. its no different than any other loader, but it doesnt handle anything bigger than #2's very well. u NEED a scale to make sure the throws are correct.
Steel powder is pretty bulky and ull find that ur drops will vary a bit more than they would in the 600 or steelmaster.

just use ur scale to weight every 5 or so powder drops, and i suggest alot of tapping on the hopper for the shot drop, and u should be fine.

after u have one shell loaded correctly, u will definately notice if the shot drop is not right, or if shot sticks in the drop tube.

use the loadings in the book and u will be fine


----------

